# What's up with my teeth?



## littlemoms

I brush my teeth twice a day everyday, occasionally floss, gargle once, and I wear a retainer to maintain straightness. I may not be the best when it comes to taking care of my teeth but I gotta say I'm pretty damned good. I heard that pregnant people tend to eat more fruits and fruit juices and just sugar in general. My teeth are blotchy with spots of yellow, plaquey and sparkling white spots. It makes no sense. I did a little research and most things just show up with tips on how to take better care of my gums. I don't know if this is normal or if I should be concerned. HELP!


----------



## wildeone

so sorry you haven't had a reply :( 

I'd get yourself to the dentist - it's free whilst pregnant anyway - then you'll know for sure !!


----------



## Jellybean0k

I would definately get to the dentist. Definately doesn't sound normal, and I was under the impression that white spots on teeth and nails was a form of calcium deficiency, but I'm no doctor of medical expert


----------



## billlumbergh

try not to worry too much, those spots can be caused by fluoride, not always a bad thing! I manage a dental surgery and we get pregnant women with many number of complaints all the time, and its always something simple and rectifiable. an increase in plaque build up can certainly be down to a change in diet! Also your risk of gum disease shoots up during pregnancy so it's a good idea to get to a dentist either way for a clean.:flower:


----------



## SarahSausage

I was told that the baby gets its calcium straight from your teeth and so it's important to take plenty of calcium rich foods. Fluoride can cause discolouration of teeth and so can certain medicines. You're better getting to a dentist to get it checked out though.


----------



## Chaos

Pregnancy is notorious for playing havoc with your teeth, that's why dental check-ups are free during pregnancy .. get your self there for a check up!: )


----------



## billlumbergh

They aren't free in Ireland! thankfully i'm lucky in my position here that i have free dental, but it sucks for everyone else!!!


----------



## littlemoms

I went to the doctor, turned out I had gingivitis. Thank god thats over! It hurt so badly


----------



## Elli21

With my first i had to have 10 fillings in my teeth.
With my second i had to havee 6.
So far with this one (touch wood) they have been ok.
But i was told by my dentist its down to acid reflux and baby taking the calcium intake away from my teeth.


----------

